# Workbench mock up



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

As a student in Architecture, Industrial Design and a designer and clay modeler for General Motors for 30 years, we always made a mock up or prototype. I tired to sketch this out in perspective but got lost in the parallel lines and hidden views...so off to the table saw and cut some strips 3/8" x 1" x 6ft long. It didn't really matter what the exact dimensions were, since they were to represent actual hardwood boards later on. I had in mind a work bench design that used all one size finished lumber.....say 3/4" x 3" or 1" x 4" or 2"x 6" what ever I decided, including construction lumber. 
I also wanted 3 layers of laminated wood, for strength, weight, and structural integrity...like locking joints. I also liked the concept of thru holes for pipe clamps, but will probably use a wood vise and bench dogs as well. Maybe a leg clamp.
So with all my strips the same size, I began cutting multiple lengths, usually 6 at a time...I used my RAS with a stop for the various lengths...sorry no picture. I ended up using a bandsaw later on after the changes took effect.
I used double sticky tape to "laminate" the pieces together, but switched to hot glue for final assembly. Now I can't get it apart!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Next steps*

I started assembling the sub frames and then the cross rails.
Each joint is a stepped lap, not really a half-lap, but close.
This will prevent racking and add glue surface. After the frames were hot glued, I thought maybe I'll take it apart......no way. Good thing for the photos so I can look back and see the joints.
I think a top that overhangs on end will be a good place for the woodworking vise. Maybe one of those double handled chain drive ones.....$$$$. The top will probably be a glue up of ply or maybe part of a solid core door.... but that seems like a waste. 
So here's the final steps. This is a good way to see where you're going, when the only plan you have is a picture in your mind. :blink: bill
BTW Notice how the particle board top covers the crappy craftsmanship.
The real one will be nicer, I "promise".


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

You must have some small projects.
Looks good.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you going to be working with engine blocks on that bench?

George


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

NOW I understand the definition of "heavy duty".


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is absolutely awesome. Looks like it would support a tanker. Nice job.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is a scale model guys!*

Not the real deal. :no:
Notice the Bic pen in the photo for size comparison. :huh:
I'll probably make it from 3/4" x 3" maple as a finished bench. Those pieces actually measure 1" x 3/8" . ...Just so you know. 
I didn't mean to "fool" you all, just a way of showing the joinery for me to understand it.  bill
BTW you were kidding right?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

The only problem I see with it is, no toe room when standing close.

Check where your toes are when using your current bench. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hmmmmm?*



mdntrdr said:


> The only problem I see with it is, no toe room when standing close.
> Check where your toes are when using your current bench. :smile:


Last time I checked they were inside my boots...yup they're still there. 
You make a good point Scott. I wanted the top flush with the sides for clamping, but that may not outweigh being able to stand close to the bench.
I see this bench as a large vise for holding parts for hand work, planing, sanding etc and a strong table for chiseling and pounding on. I see it about 30" x 48" or 60", not that large.
I'll check again for my toes.  bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

How about a multi layered, half lapped X-base?

You could add an inset shelf for storage, which is also nice to put a foot up on to relieve back pain every now and then. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*x base?*



mdntrdr said:


> *How about a multi layered, half lapped .......X-base? *
> You could add an inset shelf for storage, which is also nice to put a foot up on to relieve back pain every now and then. :yes:


Not sure what that looks like, but certainly some 3" pad feet that would raise the bench up for shoe clearance. All that flat surface won't sit right anyway, if there is the slightest bump in the floor.  bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, 4" feet sounds like the answer.

Just thought maybe you were still wanting to build that angled mortising jig, to attach legs to X-base. :smile:

What are you planning to use for the top, or did I miss it?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The top is a separate project*

I've seen some really cool vises by Benchcrafted on You Tube.




 I have 2 older, but unused tail vises that slide in metal slots. I donno where I got them, but it's time to dig 'em out and see how they work. :yes: bill


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Is the bench you ended up building in full size? If so, how do you like it now, a few years later?

If not, what did you end up building?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I am waiting for you to finish yours.....*



Chris Curl said:


> Is the bench you ended up building in full size? If so, how do you like it now, a few years later?
> 
> If not, what did you end up building?


I never did get around to build the bench.:surprise2:
Your most recent build comes very close to what I would build. My real problem is two fold. 
One, I don't have room for the bench in my present shop layout. Two, I have been pretty much consumed with the "restoration Project" my rebuild and restoration of a 4 X 4 Chevy pickup:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/restoration-project-109305/ 
:wink2:

My existing "bench" is topped by a beautiful 2 1/2" laminated Maple
top resting on 3 legal size file cabinets. It has Craftsman woodworking vises at either end and long workpieces can be supported in both vises at the same time if need be. I would love to have the all woodbase, but for now the file cabinets do the job and provide great ball bearing storage. Actually, my table saw outfeed support table, 10ft X 30" does pretty well at providing a work surface. Horizontal surfaces in my shop get filled up pretty quickly.
:frown2:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have really enjoyed building mine. The only thing I would do differently so far is change the orientation of the tusk tenons in my long stretchers. I took the easy route, and made mine horizontal. I should have made them vertical and rectangular instead.

It turns out that the latest episode of the Woodwright's shop was about tusk tenons, their strength, and use in workbenches. The one they tested was in Yellow pine with a white oak wedge, and it took almost 4000 pounds of pressure to break it. And the wedge is what failed, not the pine.


----------

